# Homemade crucible?



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I know alot of yall out there know alot of homesteading skills and was wondering if anyone had any advice on building a backyard aluminum crucible. I saw a video where someone used a steel bucket, pplaster/sand mix, a leaf blower, and half of a fire extinguisher to make one but I didn't know if anyone had any tried and true methods. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I have seen quite a few people using steel cans, but at higher temperatures they might let the liquid metals flow through the bottom, especially when used more than once. Using the method you stated, the temperatures reached probably wouldn't get high enough to thoroughly melt steel, but weakening may occur. Making the crucible out of aluminum probably wouldn't do as aluminum is a metal with a lower melting point. I would suggest buying a graphite crucible of appropriate size if you are willing to pay. There are plenty of places online that talk about homemade crucibles.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Arber said:


> I have seen quite a few people using steel cans, but at higher temperatures they might let the liquid metals flow through the bottom, especially when used more than once. Using the method you stated, the temperatures reached probably wouldn't get high enough to thoroughly melt steel, but weakening may occur. Making the crucible out of aluminum probably wouldn't do as aluminum is a metal with a lower melting point. I would suggest buying a graphite crucible of appropriate size if you are willing to pay. There are plenty of places online that talk about homemade crucibles.


The guy I watched in the video made a 6 inch thick wall of 50/50 plaster and sand to insulate the steel

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Used charcoal briquettes

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You can buy all kinds of graphite ones under $30. By the time you add collected materials and time, it is just cheaper/easier to buy one.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You mean furnace? Quite like here one guy uses a fire extinguisher to make his crucible, a gas cylinder could work. A hairdryer may even give you enough air if set up correctly, or reversed vacuum machine.

Let us see how you get on.

http://www.wikihow.com/Build-a-Metal-Melting-Furnace-for-Casting


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> You mean furnace? Quite like here one guy uses a fire extinguisher to make his crucible, a gas cylinder could work. A hairdryer may even give you enough air if set up correctly, or reversed vacuum machine.
> 
> Let us see how you get on.
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Build-a-Metal-Melting-Furnace-for-Casting


The 2nd one is the one I saw

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Think any of those approaches would work fine. I'd prefer anthracite (coal) over briquettes if you can get your hands on it - the +gas version looks cool.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

The gas ersion Does look cool. Propane is super cheap too.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh. That.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

flipgun said:


> Oh. That.


The guy in the video called it a crucible, however the crucible is the vessel it melts in. Sorry

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------

